# 17 hornet



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

So who all has been trying the 17 hornet on coyotes and how is it working


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome back Poe, hows the farming going?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah--- glad to see ya back around poe.

I'm not a fan of any of the 17's. Lets see--- who wrote that book--- use enough gun?.

awprint:


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks things are good around here just trying to get things done befor the snow comes and getting ready to ship calves how have you all been


----------

